# Ituo Bolt Taillight



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Been meaning to share this. I know it's been asked about for a while. And I could have sworn I had a thread about it months ago but I can't find it to save my life

I've been "testing" these for a few months now. I had first prototype last spring, worked with Ituo on some changes and started testing the second version.

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/tail-lights/products/ituo-bolt-taillight

Here's my pics from before it got cold:










I'll get some more shots this next week, never think about it when I'm out riding.

Here's some basic specs, I need to get a weight and all that, forget what it was:

150 lumens tested as best I can. It may be higher but trying to measure this thing is a challenge.

Uses a protected 18650 battery (3400mah NCR18650B is included). Easily user changeable by a screw on cap on one end of the light. Not compatible with any other battery sizes.

Other end has USB charger access.

Can change cell or charge without removing from the bike.

Mode button is on the side near the USB port.

Body itself is entirely aluminum. Fully waterproof.

3 osram red LEDs. 3 programmable modes. 1 steady mode with standard Ituo 10% level programming then other 2 modes are flash modes. Each has all the capable flash options. Idea behind that is a steady mode, a daytime flash and a night time flash.

Flash options are (all at 100% brightness) a slow blink, fast flash, pulse and then my favorite for night time, 50% steady with a 100% flash. All 3 stay on at 50% and about once per second it flashes at 100%

Weighs 150g with battery

Here's a pic of steady mode at default 50%. And it's laying flat on the table so the LEDs aren't pointed directly at the camera. Tried another at 100% and camera can't focus right. I'll get one at a distance when I get a chance so you can see how bright it truly is at full power.










Nice thing with this light as you can see in the pic is visibility from the side. It's insanely bright from the side as well. That's something I haven't been a fan of out of most taillights. How visible it is from the side is grossly lacking. They are all about throwing a little red beam as far down the road as possible during the day. My thoughts on that is that if it was so much better than anything else, why is it that the auto industry doesn't do it? Why do they actually work more towards making the size of the red lights appear larger? Don't see vehicles with 2 little flashing dots. So I was rather intrigued to see this almost fully diffused design.

Mounting set up I like. No little clip or oring band to hold the light (and as were discussing in another thread, the all to common problem of them falling off). Instead 2 loops are machined into the aluminum body for a good sized Velcro strap and rubber pad to secure it to a seat post or rack. Doesn't look like some fancy set up because it's not. But it fits any seat post or any rack (the plate they have on them to mount a rear light) quick and easy without any adapters or plastic clips. Was a little "put off" by this at first till I figure out it's no problem to pop the cell out to charge it and the USB port is easily accessible while on the bike.

Ya I know being part of Ituo some will have difficulty taking me at my word but I helped with this thing after they presented me with the first prototype. My wife is paranoid to no end about me road riding with the rash of cyclists being killed this last year, some were friends of people I ride with. I have had 0 close calls (from behind, don't get me started on elderly people not even looking before they pull out) since this new version got in my hands and on my bike. Was running a cygolight hot shot prior. Swore by it because of everything I read here about it. But after putting this on the first night it was noticed leaving work. Most didn't notice me at all unless I was a block ahead of them or riding down the middle of the road. Got a lot of comments on this thing saying:

"hey man we can actually see you right away now if we come around behind you. I almost hit you the other night when I turned the corner, didn't see you right away till after I was all the way around the corner and on your ass. Don't go back to whatever light you had before, hate to have to explain to (supervisor's name here) someone hit you leaving work"

Probably other lights out there that are really bright from all side and rear angles but I haven't had one yet.

That said I have been abusing the holy heck outta this thing. First little while I was only on my road bike for pavement so I was on there, only saw some rain. Had the first version I used for trail riding because it's no where near as bright. Then end of October I started on the fat bike all the time. So it went on it and hasn't moved since.

Snow, rain, mud, submerged, road salt, on the back of my van for 300 mile trips through whatever road conditions. It's been through hell. Still there on the rack on my fat bike covered in all kinds of gunk.

Run times are insane. I charged the cell up the first time and was a few weeks of use before I got the red indicator light on the mode button (same design as all Ituo lights, green till at 20% then red). Run time is stated at 10hrs on full steady. At some time I need to test this to see if it's for default 60% setting of steady mode or if it's at the 100% steady. I wouldn't be surprised if it's at full power cause this thin runs forever between charges.

OK that's it for right now, time to do NYE activities lol. I'll get more pics and a short video showing all the modes as soon as I get a chance after the weekend.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I have an xflare on the way but for a dedicated tail light this looks great (I'm a first responder so xflare is dual purpose)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I saw that light. Some of their pictured uses I couldn't see be a good thing like as a headlamp (get blinded because of its 360 visibility) but it's definitely a light that can be useful in cases like yours for sure.

I'm just wondering when we'll finally see a front light that has amber side markers built in. Seen red ones and was shaking my head. Ya let's put a red light on the front of a bike and really confused drivers.... We have enough problems trying not to get hit.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah no kidding. For me at wrecks the xflare will be great you wouldn't believe how many times cars don't see you, on a helmet for wild land fires so everyone can see you. I can see a bunch of uses, for a bike as a taillight I would say it looks ok, the mounting option is simply a knock off go pro bar mount which is garbage. It's an interesting product. I'll post my thoughts in another thread.
Most times when I'm on a road I'm with a bunch of folks Doing an urban assault on MTBs and we use our regular lights up front, so we are such a spectacle that everyone sees us.

Maybe ituo could fill the amber side light niche 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a wiz20 and trust ituo's product. 
Considering the price, it may be one of the best option in the market.
I like the fact that it's user replaceable battery option. That is the best attracting option that I see in ituo's product.
Is 150 lumen the max? I hope it somewhere in 400~500 lumen range.
Any possibility to enhance the output? 

I have a xflare and currently using it as a tail light. Near perfect product. There are a couple of improvement (user replaceable battery, better end caps to disperse light in omnidirection) that I see if I am the developer of the xflare but even at the current level, the light is really good.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly, hard thing to test on a sphere with this things shape.

But problem is boosting output costs run time. Can't have it both ways. Not without increasing size of the light to accommodate a bigger battery.

If they increased output to twice what it is now that means rough time is cut by half at least. 

I'll do what I can to try and show how this light does as I get a chance. 

Other thing is truthfully with all the lights I have one thing I learned is lumens are dwelled on too much. It's about how lumens are used, not just QTY of them.

Now I do think it's higher than 150 but not 500. I'll see what I can do for a solid reading on my sphere.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK I did the best I could (had to put it inside my sphere which wasnt easy, getting it back out was a nightmare) since cant get a reading all that accurate when housing in black and the opening in the sphere was totally open.

167 lumens according to my meter. I would say if it could be tested properly pretty close to 200 So its not going to win the "highest lumens" award lol. It could probably get turned up a little bit but not the 400-500 range. Loose too much run time.

Only thing I know is this thing is way brighter than my hotshot or anything else I have. 

I am curious, why would you want a rear light producing that many lumens? I like a bright and well designed taillight as much as anyone, need to be safe. For me though I would MUCH rather not have to charge it every day than be able to blind anyone behind me 

And as a "geeky" side note:

150 lumens taillight light that's using RED LEDs will be about as bright as (or slightly brigher than) about 400 lumens white light using a red filter. Because Lumens are measured as all light produced, a white led being filtered read is loosing all output except for the red wavelength. So the majority of the light emitted from a white light is filtered out to only show the red light it creates. A red LED emits completely red light. Nothing to filter. Nothing lost that due to that issue.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> But problem is boosting output costs run time. Can't have it both ways. Not without increasing size of the light to accommodate a bigger battery.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thank you for measuring the output. I think even if the run time is cut in half by boosting output, it is still probably longer (~5hr at full steady) than many competitor tail lights on the market. At least I use rear light in flashing mode most of the time, thus, the run time in flashing mode will be like in mid teen or more hours I imagine. 
So, if I am the designer of the light, I would push the output in at least ~300 max lumen range with user programmable/selectable function to lower lumen if longer run time is desired.
I only know three other rear lights (cateye rapid x3 at 100 lumen at max, see.sense icon+ at 250 lumens, xflare). So, as I have experienced ituo's quality product, the new tail light with higher output may find better position in the market. (I really like you guys have user replaceable battery option - this is another reason why you can be less sensitive about shorter run time by going higher output. the use of 18650 is also great) I look forward to your video and final product intro/review.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I can second the fact that there is user replaceable 18650s due to e cigs and modern flashlights i would be willing to bet most people have at least one laying around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I definitely understand that one. And Ituo always listens to feedback. During the day more lumens are needed.

Being my connection with them (and my involvement with it) I get the idea behind this light, and why I like it so much. One thing that is a big problem with front or rear lights is just being painful for those looking at it. More focused beams coming off LEDs. Its painful on the eyes and makes it hard to see in areas that aren't well lit. Its been a debate around here for a while and the one point that's hard to debate is there is a reason why led lights with flash modes are sold as self defense and law enforcement use them. Its badly disorientating. This light was to go after a new set of paths (should have put this above, my mistake)

1st, which is what I raved about when I got the first prototype that was only single emitter, not near as bright. If I looked directly at it at a little bit of a distance I wasnt blinded, even in the flash modes. Bust could still see it from a couple blocks away. This one is a little meaner as in just a flash or strobe it messes with eyes focusing a little but not near as bad as ones like my hotshot. Instead they went for a really wide viewing angle that was really bright at the sides as well. Doing that cost lumens but its one thing I begged them myself not to change because no other light I have seen is that bright all around.

2nd was the run time and battery matter. Taillights that are self contained as you pointed out, cant touch the run time and even fewer can you change the cell on the fly. Most lights are geared towards just urban stuff and commuting. So the other idea here was to offer something that had more and adequate light that can be used for days or weeks (depending on duration and mode choice used each time) between even needing the cell changed. 

Basically the "worry free" approach. Now the run time is a bit "overkill" for all but a niche, 90% agree with you there. 10% don't because I like not having to worry about the battery for a month lol. and I ride where steady and steady/flash is what is used the most (dont live in a big city) as I'm not on open pavement much. Usually bike paths during the daylight if i'm not on dirt. But that's me  

I was wishing I wasnt so busy while i was in St Louis over the holiday. Could have done a more urban test. Time to ride wasnt the issue as much as trying to sort out where it was safe to go by bike (bike lanes and such) as family lives right near the airport. Used to be a good area as my wife grew up there but everyone is leaving because of the garbage moving into the area now. 

Had 3 guys try to break into our van Friday night to try and steal my and my sons bikes out of it. I heard them trying to open the doors and the automatic side doors start beeping because they were locked and the guy in the back couldnt figure out how to lower the rack so he could reach the latch on the door. Stopped any plans of taking bikes out after dark right then and there. I had a feeling it was coming being that a tinted out, big rimmed SUV stopped at the corner (no stop sign) and was looking at our van while my son was helping me unload. Took off when I walked back outside. Thankfully I wasted no time getting the bikes off the rack and locked inside the van. 

Good new though, while typing this I got a text from the wife, she got a message from her mom they caught the fools! Guessing Ill be getting a call tomorrow for St Louis County about it.

Anyway, well see what the future holds, Ive been loving this light since I got it and received a few compliments about it either being really bright making me easy to see or that it doesnt blind them when they come up behind me. Heck well see what actually hits the market as well, Ive had this thing for several months now, have no idea what tweaks have been made since then.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you for your review. I agree with the other posters that a higher output would be desirable. I have the Dinotte Daytime Red taillight which is really bright and I would not want to go for anything less. I am particularly worried in the summer when drivers wear sunglasses and I am riding in the shadow - really dangerous if it was not for a super bright taillight. Needless to mention that this one works great at night as well - actually really well especially on remote country roads where I am riding. but not what the manufacturer is recommending. So even with the one 18650 battery the Ituo light could be brighter - Dinotte is demonstrating this with their standard and daytime red light.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Truly Dinotte to this is apples to oranges though. $250.00 Day time flasher and their regular light is $190.00 . Those kinds of specs in something this small cost a premium. Like that cool light posted above thats from a company in the UK, twice the price but you get some cool options and geared for only daytime use. But Dinotte regular taillight only has 40 more lumens.

Each company tries to fill something. Each depends on what your looking for and is willing to pay for specialized lights. I could never afford a dinotte taillight. almost $200 for a taillight is insane in my book lol. But i dont live on the open country roads. Well on my bike anyway.

now riding open country roads during the day (I live in the same kind of area) a bright light is a need. I know it well around here (see so many riders not even using lights, get weird looks when I am simply riding around town with flashers going). Not sure if an 800 lumen monster is really needed, 200 you can see and notice well from a good distance on an open road as long as its flashing. Ive had no problems thus far.

I guess I just understand and like where Ituo went with this light. only $60 for something thats better than anything i know of in the price range. As I had said above, well see where things end up when the light actually goes in stock.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK so the production ones are coming in a little bit higher, closer to 200 lumens than most lights get to their claimed lumens. No internal electronic change so Im guessing they fine tuned the diffuser. Not a big jump but these things are insanely bright and even a little bit makes a big difference.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> OK so the production ones are coming in a little bit higher, closer to 200 lumens than most lights get to their claimed lumens. No internal electronic change so Im guessing they fine tuned the diffuser. Not a big jump but these things are insanely bright and even a little bit makes a big difference.


Fantastic!! I will be a buyer. Your usual thorough in-depth review on the light will help a lot.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey tigris, I visited the ituo website and it appears the description does not match the new info you provided here. So, if I order one today, am I getting a light with the latest and greatest?? And the user manual also needs to be updated accordingly.

It is fuzzy to me if we can have a setting for steady mode (user set level upto 100% - now tentatively say 100lumens) + flashing mode (user set level upto 100%, tentatively say 100 lumens) resulting total output of ~200 (or a little less) lumens. Do we have this setting?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Steady mode is 10-100%. Not exact for lumen output but close. So you'd have a range of ~20 lumens up to close to 200 lumens.

Flash modes are always at 100% output except one that's steady 50% with a 100% blink over it.

Manuals and everything are the same as earlier in this thread. Everything functions the same.

And these are literally the first units available to the market. Itou was waiting till I had a few months of abuse to know of any changes needed before going into production. Which there wasn't any for this new version.

So you can't get a "previous version" because they don't exist. This is the first production run of Ituo taillights.


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

good. I ordered one and will see how good it is.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Care to post some closeup pics and maybe the dimensions? I run a saddle bag on my road bike that ends up taking up most of the exposed post. Can't tell from the pics if I can mount it low enough by the post binder/bolt or not.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The body itself mounts up against the seat post and is 87mm long. So you would need at least 87mm is exposed seat post to mount it unless you have a rack.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Would it fit on the back of a helmet? That's where I run my Bontrager Flare R.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

This awefully big for a helmet but as long as your vents aren't too far apart it should.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks - I was sort of afraid of that. Love the boost an 18650 gives a light like this, but ends up being large for "svelte" road bike use  

Not that should be any compromises when it comes to safety...but...


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

ok. I got the light yesterday. Just initial impression are as follows;
- It hits many attributes of good tail light - just read the description at the ituolight website.
- It is a solid build and two pictures in post #1 by tigris depicts the light quite well
- I am not a light fanatic and have limited exposure to handful of lights. One common weakness of all the lights lies in attaching mount. Surely using velcro strap is a good method but the way how it is executed is not impressive. Please come up with a better finish and design for the velcro. In addition, To supply rubber based mounting aid pad is desirable.
- I got mixed feeling with the diffuser. It's opaque but having more transparent diffuser will increase lumen noticeable. I am not sure what part of diffuser got the modification to get closer to 200 lumen. Tigris, if you could pin point the modification, I'd appreciate it.
- I think we need an o-ring for the screw cap (for better waterproof and for the perfection of the product)
- there's a little gap between aluminum body and the plastic red diffuser. I have no clue if there's any chance at all for water to sip through. I won't be testing it underwater. 
- I can understand the logic behind the diffuser (side view, not blinding traffic behind, etc) as a light source. Then why can we not have a rounder (if not half sphere) shape light source that results the same omnidirection light emission regardless of the orientation of the mounting the light to a bike. The current design limits side lumination with horizontal mounting; Only vertical mounting results max side view.
- Finanlly, heck, I don't see a logo. what happened? what I've got is not a production version?

Despite of a few things that I view as further improvement, for the price of $59.95, it is a great light. I can recommend it to any new tail light seeker without any hesitation.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet

This is the product version. The finish of the velcro I noticed wasn't great. Not sure what happened there. As for functionality I've been testing it for months and it works quite well.

The way this was done was rubber mounting pad built into strap and lighthead. I agree that an additional rubber pad is a good idea. I just never needed it for road or off road regardless of where it was mounted so never saw a reason to even mention it. I saw it as something else to try and keep track of.

Both of these I did say something about way before production. I should have checked further to see exactly how the final result came out.

As for oring, it's there. It's on the lighthead side. The tiny gap in the diffuser is normal.and perfectly fine. The diffuser fits over a raised lip with oring inside. For modifications to the diffuser, the one with mine is extremely thick, all I can see is that production units have diffusers that are a good bit thinner. I wasn't informed of any modification, just that I tested a production unit and the sphere reading was noticeably higher.

Clear diffuser would defeat the purpose because then all you see is the LEDS. End up with basically a triple version of a hot shot with very little side visibility. Even horizontally mounted it's way more side visible than most. The problem with making it bigger is that rack mounted use would have to be eliminated completely. To get the larger coverage means a much larger light that will be a problem for use with fenders or unable to mount due to tire clearance. That's a "down side" of using an 18650 cell that's user changeable for a Taillight. The size restricts it's design. Now as you said, a more domed shape may help but curious to see how much. 

As for the logo, don't worry it's a production run, no idea why the logos aren't on there. Not on any of them. They must have forgotten that step as they were in a bit of a hurry to get these out.

Trust me I was on the fence at first with this as well...very much so. It's radically different. But it works and makes sense. Better than a lot of taillights I have. I think the center emitter could use an clear optic to throw a bit better but that's not an easy implementation. 


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

thanks for the clarification Tigris!
About the o-ring, I checked both cap and light body, I don't have an o-ring. I may have to contact Keith for the size that ituo uses.
About the diffuser, I did not mean to have a clear one. I understand the logic behind ituo's design and like that philisophy. The degree of opacity can be adjusted to serve the purpose of max visibility in all direction. For omnidirection aspect, I truly believe you guys can come up with a dome shape diffuser. The thickness adjustment on different parts of diffuser and even the use of small strips of deflectors within the diffuser for the optimum scatter of lights inside of the diffuser will result brighter light source in all direction. I don't believe the shape of the battery should dictate the shape of the light source. You can have a sphere/dome light source whose diameter is smaller than the height of the 18650 battery. You may say that if you do then the overall shape of the light looks odd...but hey once we attached the light on a bike, then all we care about is the visibility of the light source, right??
About the velcro, guess what? I managed to break it today; the connected part in the middle of it got broke off. I ended up cut off the provided velcro (permanently attached to the light). So, I strongly suggest you guys come up with something....simplest solution is to change the stock velcro with more sturdier one (wider also).

Please don't get me wrong. I still believe the light itself is a great product for the price point and I likey.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I'll see what can be done there. Velcro (even Velcro brand) went to that heat press set up and if you pull too hard (takes a lot usually) it tears loose. Had it happen myself on Heavy duty marine grade straps. 

Everything has been passed on, they were told that it could be a problem because they velcro straps are not handling being pulled hard.

I know there's a warranty so it can get fixed for you. I'll be sure to get on them more about the strap issues. For me they've been fine but like I said, some seem almost overheated and tear to easily.

As for the more domed diffuser, not sure if they'll change that one.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a pic from taking the road bike out tonight because winter has mellowed out for the moment.

This is with the wiz20 on the front on high to balance out the light a little for the camera. The Bolt is at 100% as well obviously










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

Tigris, for the past few weeks, the more I use the bolt the more I like it. Having said that, I still prefer higher output; I do agree with you even the current level is pretty bright though. I am just saying what I prefer. I know it is a bit early to say but I got to ask...Do you know if there's any future revision for Bolt 2.0??


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have no idea, the higher output request was passed on. I don't know if they will increase output or not anytime soon. Having used this for several months myself I couldn't give them an explanation as to the "need" for it besides it was preferred for daytime use. Guess we'll see.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

Can this be mounted on a seatstay?

What is the distance between the mounting slots?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No it can't be mounted on stays, rack or seatpost only.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you attach it to a GoPro mount?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No it can only be mounted to seat post or to a rack. Attached using a velcro strap

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

TheNormsk said:


> Can you attach it to a GoPro mount?


I've not had anyone use one of my GoPro adapters with the ITUO Bolt yet, but that may be an option. The plain tab version is pretty easily adapted or modified to fit many different devices.

GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No mounting points or anything to be able to use a GoPro adapter.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> No mounting points or anything to be able to use a GoPro adapter.


Nice flat surface makes that super easy to attach to the plain tab GoPro adapter. Just peel that rubber off, clean the surface well and attach the adapter with a piece of 3M VHB foam tape. You can buy small quantities at an auto parts store. It is often used to attach plastic trim pieces to a car body. A urethane based adhesive like 'Shoe Goo" will also hold well.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sweetorange said:


> ....About the velcro, guess what? I managed to break it today; the connected part in the middle of it got broke off. I ended up cut off the provided velcro (permanently attached to the light). So, I strongly suggest you guys come up with something....simplest solution is to change the stock velcro with more sturdier one (wider also).
> 
> Please don't get me wrong. I still believe the light itself is a great product for the price point and I likey.


Hmmm...To me this sounds like the same problem they have with the two-piece Velcro on their helmet mounts. Cheap, two piece fake velcro that is pressed-glued together with glue that isn't worth a damn. Put enough force on the Velco while attaching and the two pieces can break. That kind'a sucks. Luckily, it's an easy fix using needle and thread but ITUO should be doing this before the products ship. ( Not to mention, I'd hate to end up losing the light while on a ride if the velcro breaks during the ride )


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Still not sure how people break that Velcro. Even the HD rated Velcro brand is made the same way. And with equal amount of force it tears the same way. NOT the greatest design but as long as I don't pull too hard on I haven't broke them.

I haven't broken one yet except to see the amount to of force needed to break them. And it's substantial. To be fair to the Bolt, he was trying to force it to stay in place around a dropper post collar.

Also needle and thread won't fix the ones I intentionally broke, still tear again at the edge of the joint. Same with the velcro heavy duty marine straps that I snapped one of.

Other option is that massive (and unable to pull any tension on) double sided stuff they use on the cheap mounts we see around. I had advised against those because you can't pull tension on them. (For the XP series anyway) That or we may see an increase to use the stitches stuff. See where we end up. They have mentioned some changes and I advised on some passing info on from here. So as I said, see where we need up later this year.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Any ideas when these will be in stock again?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

It'll be a couple months, they are making a couple small updates since there were some things that we didn't think of (as much as I ride between road, trail and fat and something that I would have never thought of as would never apply for me) so want to make things a bit more universal.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

At last, a worthy replacement for my xeccon tail which seems to have developed concrete button syndrome. I look forward to seeing more of this in action as I've grown tired of breaking a finger trying to get my xeccon on and off

6" of exposed post should be fine for mounting right?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh ya these are only about 3.5" long

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

RAKC Ind said:


> Still not sure how people break that Velcro. Even the HD rated Velcro brand is made the same way. And with equal amount of force it tears the same way. NOT the greatest design but as long as I don't pull too hard on I haven't broke them.
> 
> I haven't broken one yet except to see the amount to of force needed to break them. And it's substantial. To be fair to the Bolt, he was trying to force it to stay in place around a dropper post collar.
> 
> ...


This type of velcro has only one type of fabric that sticks to itself.
I use it to attach batteries to the back of my helmet etc. Might work really well for the Bolt.

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/4000-448/Cycling-Pump-Straps


----------



## Black_Angel (Jun 10, 2017)

I would like to know if they are a date of when your tail light will be available and if delay is because you will make some improvement. 

Thanks Black_Angel


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Any word if the new version will be out soon?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Will be later this summer/fall before they'll be available.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Whats the difference between new and old version?


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone here still owns the Ituo Bolt?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have 2 of them still, use them all the time. Why?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd try to find a available copy this autumn, would be a nice long runtime addition for cycle tours.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Their not available anymore, at least right now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just thought I'd mention that I was actually contacted by ITUO International a number of days ago. They were supposedly responding to my inquiry that I sent them through Amazon. Instead of answering any of my questions I just got a rambling excuse about not being able to answer emails because of some pressing family matter and if I was still interesting in one of their lamps.......Duh, I wasn't asking about a lamp. FWIW it sounds like they are still in business ( at least for the moment ) but good luck trying to get them to answer any questions about their products or their business.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They are all messed up, new company owns them. Impossible to get any straight answers, like talking to cheap Chinese light sellers on eBay. I was considering try8ng to resurrecting things (and getting warranties honored For everyone) but they have little concern for anything beyond "hey you wanna buy our lights, their great cause I say so"

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

